# So did I forget anything?



## Bigtallfatbloke (23 Jun 2008)

Here is my list of stuff I have ready to pack for my tour. It would help me if I could have your comments on the stuff and particulary if I forgot something obvious. I am not looking to go extreme lightweight, or ultra comfortable...a happy medium is what i want. The plan is to do germany, then I may head sowf to southern france...not sure yet...time is on my side...cash isnt necessarily! Anyway take a look and speak your mind:

Bike

•	Dawes galaxy 2007, schwlable marathon+ 28 tyres, two water bottles, front and rear carradice overlaner panniers and bar bag with liners. Topeak mini morph pump, led front/ rear lights.Plenty of bike ties Brookes saddle, spd pedals.

Camping gear

•	Quecha ultra lite pro 2 person tent from decathlon
•	Tarp footprint
•	Pegs
•	Alpkit self inflating sleep mat
•	Carry sleep mat
•	Blacks XXL sleeping bag and silk liner
•	Inflatable pillow
•	Trangia 27 non stick cookset (meths) with additional lid/pan
•	Eating utensil
•	Swiss army knife
•	Bic lighter
•	Bag of pre mixed herbs, chile, garlic and onions (dried)
•	Bag of porridge for emergency
•	Length of nylon string
•	Small bottle olive oil

Wash kit

•	Tooth brush,paste, razor, small shampoo/conditioner bottle, sports towel (compact)
•	Disinfectant wipe sachets
•	Comb
•	Contact lenses and cleaning liquid
•	Tissues
•	Pain killers
•	Vitamin pills
•	Anti depressant MEDS
•	Mosquito repellent wipes
•	Sun cream small

Clothing

•	Cyclechat jersey short sleeve
•	Btwin jersey short sleeve
•	Nike wicking T shirt
•	Bandanas
•	Nike shorts long
•	Nike running shorts short
•	Altrua padded long bike shorts
•	Gore tex windstopper bib longs
•	Nike neoprene over shoes
•	Nike walkable road shoes
•	Socks x 3 pairs
•	Pair of plastic croc shoes
•	Altrura night vision jacket
•	Pair of cycle gloves
•	Giro helmet
•	DHB waterproof overtrousers
•	Cycle glasses x 2 sets lenses
•	Specialized arm warmers
•	Hi vis vest
•	Long sleeved merino wool off bike jersey

Various

•	Mobile phone charged with credits
•	Ipod shuffle & headphones
•	Digi TV& aerial
•	Minolta digital camera
•	Free loader solar power pack and adapters
•	Lucozade energey tabs
•	Ear plugs
•	Passport
•	Euro medical card
•	Hol/med insurance details
•	Visa cards x 2 & cash
•	Small compass whistle gizmo
•	Maps
•	USB memory stick
•	Pen/pencil paper for journal notes
•	Elastic hair bands
•	Chain lube small bottle
•	Inner tube x2
•	Multi tool with chain splitter
•	Chain links
•	Tyre levers
•	Puncture repair kit
•	Pedal spanner
•	Combination bike locks x 2
•	Cycle computer
•	CTC bike bag for outward flight
•	Drivers license


----------



## Pottsy (23 Jun 2008)

Well I can't think of anything you've missed, it looks very comprehensive. In fact I can't help you at all but I'm going to keep a copy of your list for my next trip as a tick-sheet.


----------



## Smeggers (23 Jun 2008)

summink to read?


----------



## Pottsy (23 Jun 2008)

Oooh ooooh is there a headtorch there or did I miss it?


----------



## piedwagtail91 (23 Jun 2008)

i'd keep the meds in a box with the chemists sticker on, just in case anyone gets nosey.


----------



## domtyler (23 Jun 2008)

fiddle mags?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (23 Jun 2008)

A book is something I should try to read I suppose...although I'm not a great reader and on my last tour I took a book all the way around and never really got into it....except to name my bike after the Donkey in the book...shinto!
headtorch...yep.. I might do that...only I tend to just use my front bike light in the tent at night. Th eneds are clearly marked so the sniffer dogs can read them!


----------



## pinkkaz (23 Jun 2008)

Loo roll! (or is this covered with "Tissues")

Hey this is great, just this morning I was compiling my very own camping list for my Loire Valley trip next month and have just added a couple of things from your list!

How about something to bang tent pegs in with?


----------



## HelenD123 (23 Jun 2008)

Do you need a mug of some sort or are you not a tea/coffee drinker?


----------



## jags (23 Jun 2008)

leg warmers ,candle,break and gear cables brake blocks emergency food .
have a great tour keep safe,.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (23 Jun 2008)

I will use a stone/rock if I need to to bang in pegs. Nightlight candles I had forgotten so thanks I will add those to the list...they are very homely in a cold dark tent. Gear cables, brake blocks etc I will leave to a LBS because I would not know how to fit them anyway.
I could take a camping mug...last time I just made the tea in one of the trangia pots .

loo roll...yep..covered with the tissues so to speak...I prefer the floral patterns and perfumed variety on my delicate arse...and you just cant get that with a bog roll

I am still in 2 minds as to if a need both the bib longs and the over trousers though.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jun 2008)

Might have missed them but all chargers for phones etc and the cable that connects your camera to your memory stick...downloading thingy.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (23 Jun 2008)

Ta...I have the solar charger with me which has lots of connections and can power all my gear...the memory stick I think i need an internet cafe for.


----------



## Kirstie (23 Jun 2008)

When I first saw your list I thought 'What a long list' and then I read it, and its a long list of very small things! Being into touring means that you can buy small versions of everything, which is excellent. Small things rock!


----------



## domtyler (23 Jun 2008)

Kirstie said:


> When I first saw your list I thought 'What a long list' and then I read it, and its a long list of very small things! Being into touring means that you can buy small versions of everything, which is excellent. *Small things rock! *



Will you marry me?


----------



## Young Un (23 Jun 2008)

fpmsl


----------



## bianchi1 (23 Jun 2008)

non drousy antihistamines. You will get bitten by something small and evil on tour. They just stop the itching hell.

I reckon if you hit some long steep mountains in 35+degree heat you will start throwing away sleep mats and bottles of oil in a mad attempt to loose weight! sleep on your clothes. 

I used to cut plastic spoons and cups out of used water bottles!


----------



## Kirstie (23 Jun 2008)

domtyler said:


> Will you marry me?



LOL I'm already spoken for


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (23 Jun 2008)

I think I will cut the carrymat in half..it's a luxury rather than a necessity...I just like a softer bed and something to sit on outside the tent.
I like my cooking so the oil stays....besides its a tiny bottle.


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Jun 2008)

Glasses?

I wear contacts, but it can be good to have a pair of glasses if your eyes feel a bit scratchy.


----------



## Dougster (23 Jun 2008)

What about bike security? A cable or D lock


----------



## Dougster (23 Jun 2008)

Oops, sorry, I read your list again and locks are there.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jun 2008)

When do you go?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (23 Jun 2008)

yes indeed...glasses will be on the list when I get to to opticians next week...my current ones are hopelessly scratched& beyond help.

Another thing I will do is tell the bank to expect a series of foriegn cash point withdrawels...once the automatically refused a largish withdrawel for security and I was stuck with no cash...they 'unlocked' things as soon a s I called them but what a PITA when abroad and on a bike.


----------



## jags (23 Jun 2008)

tell me this btfb how much wiser are you from your last tour not so much the cycling end but the camping and cooking did you learn anything on how to set up the tent in a good spot what about the cooking how did that go im new to this camping i need loads of first hand advice.also what about the langauge can you speak german.great packing list.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Jun 2008)

> tell me this btfb how much wiser are you from your last tour not so much the cycling end but the camping and cooking did you learn anything on how to set up the tent in a good spot what about the cooking how did that go im new to this camping i need loads of first hand advice.also what about the langauge can you speak german.great packing list



In my head last years jaunt was all preparation for this trip. I learnt a LOT doing it, which is why the preparation for this tour has been easy...I pretty much just left everything packed from the last trip (after washing etc).

Setting up the tent...erm...yes I suppose so...like:
1) Do not set it up directly between the toilets and th etent full of drunken chavs as they will spend the entire night tripping over your tent in th edark.
2) check the ground before you pitch for stones etc
3) avoid dips in th eground on a rainy night
4) pitch with the rear of the tent into the wind, not across it. Rear because if the wind is from the front and the tent is open it quickly becomes a parachute.
5) try to anticipate where the sun will be in th eearly morning & pitch there if you can, helps dry off the dew from the tent before you pack it away next day.


...cooking on the trangia is about getting organized and being careful and judging timings etc. I ended up getting pretty ambitious...even cooked a stroganoff (well my version anyway), chile con carne etc all from fresh ingrediants not packets...although for an easy life I did use ready made sauces etc on pasta a fair bit as well. I learned to dilute the meths with water to reduce the soot on the pans...stuff like that. Carrying meths however is a PITA as it's heavy...but then again so are gas cylinders I suppose. You need to fill up the water bottles before you start cooking. I carry a simple wooded spatula I lifted from a fondue set at home...it is what i cook and eat with...no forks etc...they are not necessary with this. It weighs nothing and doesn't damage the non stick pans. I also carry an extra small frying pan which also doubles as a lid. This lid speeds up the cooking a lot. I carry a bic lighter instead of matches which get damp easy. I carry small sealable plastic bags as well for any food I don't eat but want to save for the next evening. The bag of mixed herbs & spices on my list above is pre mixed at home...mixed herbs, salt pepper chile powder, dried Garlic and onions etc. That way i dont need to flap around with lots of different packets etc. ..just grab some meat cover in the mix and cook...or add to sauces etc. I cut the meat into cubes before cooking with my swiss army knife which I make sure I sharpen at home before the trip.

Can i speak German?...erm...well that is a matter of opinion and who you might ask. I can get by, I know the basics and have been known to be almost fluent after 12 beers Seriously though, on this trip i am riding with a friend from Hannover so the language barrier isnt such an issue. I also have a German wife...so i am exposed to the language daily, but I never got my finger out and learned it though. The good thing about German people is that most will happily speak English well enough to help out if you get really stuck.

Kick off is July 12th Breman Flughaffen


----------



## jags (24 Jun 2008)

thanks btfb good advice its always great to read about tours but the more experienced tourers should explain a bit more on how its done,there's a lot more to know about this cycling touring than the average joe thinks.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Jun 2008)

I am not an experienced tourer...just a beginner, this tour will only be my third ever. There are much more experienced tourers on here than me...and they tend to have lower post counts


----------



## Dave Davenport (24 Jun 2008)

Whilst i might concede that 'croc' shoes may be light and practical... you're a grown man FFS! 
Also, there doesn't appear to be any emergency booze on your list, you can't always rely on roadside supplies, I've been caught out and it wasn't nice!


----------



## yello (24 Jun 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> try to anticipate where the sun will be in th eearly morning & pitch there if you can, helps dry off the dew from the tent before you pack it away next day.



This is superb advice. Packing and lugging a wet tent is no fun! Not good for the tent either. Sadly, I'm still learning and find it's not always so easy to get the perfect pitching spot (considering all the other points too). There's often a compromise involved. 

I also like to try and get the tent out of the full sun in the afternoon... so in reality, short of putting blinds on the sun, there is rarely the perfect pitch!


----------



## dragon72 (24 Jun 2008)

Another top tent tip. 
A mate of mine has one of those "tin foil" capes like the ones they give out at the end of marathon races. He slips it, shiny side uppermost, between the inner and outer of the tent. His tent is always 50 degrees cooler on a hot day that most people's.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Jun 2008)

now that is something i hadnt thought about...good one...so where do i get such a thing without actually running the marathon?


----------



## HelenD123 (24 Jun 2008)

I got one packaged in with a waterproof cape from Tesco for about 99p. I think it was one of their seasonal purchases though a few months ago.


----------



## yello (24 Jun 2008)

It is indeed a top tip! I'm going to keep an eye out for one.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Jun 2008)

how about this one
http://www.medekit.com/controller/Catalogue/product/6998/SpaceBlanket.html
or just google 'space blanket'


----------



## CycleTourer (24 Jun 2008)

yello said:


> This is superb advice. Packing and lugging a wet tent is no fun! Not good for the tent either. Sadly, I'm still learning and find it's not always so easy to get the perfect pitching spot (considering all the other points too). There's often a compromise involved.
> 
> I also like to try and get the tent out of the full sun in the afternoon... so in reality, short of putting blinds on the sun, there is rarely the perfect pitch!



You are right it is not that easy to get the perfect pitch. However we like to pitch so we get the evening sun, as it is so nice to sit outside and cook in the warmth of the sun and then read until the sun goes in. 

This usually means that you are in the shade in the morning, not a bad thing if you want a lie in, but if your tent is in full sun early in the morning you just have to get up as it can get just too dam hot! 

If you are in the shade in the morning, then it's not that difficult to pack everything bar the tent and then move it into the sun, held down with a couple of pegs until in dries while you have breakfast.


----------



## P.H (24 Jun 2008)

A good list, just a few small additions I'd make;
Some cable ties and roll of tape, can fix all sorts.
Second pair of gloves if you wear them all the time, they can get pretty rank and don't always dry overnight.
I take a small first aid kit, used twice in ten years, neither time life threatening, but most appriciated.
Anti diarrhoea tablets, no explanation needed, but it can ruin your tour...


----------



## vernon (24 Jun 2008)

Dave Davenport said:


> Whilst i might concede that 'croc' shoes may be light and practical... you're a grown man FFS!
> Also, there doesn't appear to be any emergency booze on your list, you can't always rely on roadside supplies, I've been caught out and it wasn't nice!



But if he uses one of his bottle cages to carry a booze container then he'll never have an emergency. 

I was never short of a decent glug of wine when I cycled through France - as soon as I was down to my last 250cl I bought a new bottle and celbrated it's purchase with the 250cl


----------



## jags (24 Jun 2008)

this is great stuff keep it comming.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Jun 2008)

i cycled to Paris at just 16 with dual bar mounted water bottles with straws! One had water in and the other was full of scotch!

Anti runs tabs make sense...at least they will get me to the Apotheke safely


----------



## Dave Davenport (25 Jun 2008)

vernon said:


> But if he uses one of his bottle cages to carry a booze container then he'll never have an emergency.
> 
> I was never short of a decent glug of wine when I cycled through France - as soon as I was down to my last 250cl I bought a new bottle and celbrated it's purchase with the 250cl



A profile cage from SJS holds a bottle of wine very securely.


----------



## Tombo 707 (25 Jun 2008)

Hi BTFB i bought a UCO mini candle lantern. Do you allready have one ? if not they are ideal for camping and you can get a neopreme case for them.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (25 Jun 2008)

I do carry two samll night light candles ...I put them inside my trangia cookset wind shield under the flysheet to read by (being VERY careful). I never use them inside the actual tent


----------



## tredder (25 Jun 2008)

I would suggest adding a decent compass rather than comedy one.... On a recent tour of Holland, I put the map away & simply followed the compass to get back to HoH. Bumped into Rotterdam & spent the day competing with the locals. (If they see you are foreign, no Dutch person can bear to let you overtake & stay out in front. hehe!)


----------



## asterix (26 Jun 2008)

..sorry if this has been mentioned in previous pages, but..

anti-histamine(sp?) stuff.

I got bitten by a mosquito recently and it made my hand and ankle swell up quite badly. Had a large blister on the ankle that eventually burst.

Watch out for side-effects if you use it, e.g. drowsiness.


----------



## yello (26 Jun 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Sun cream small



Make it large. It's bleddy hot out there!


----------



## jay clock (26 Jun 2008)

Excellent list - I just tried to compare it with my list for New Zealand it it seems pretty similar

extras


nail clippers
latex gloves for cycle repairs, or even in really wet weather
long finger lightweight gloves
I would not overdo the outdoor clothes. Perhaps drop the over-keks?
Maybe a lightweight fleece? Or does the merino do that?
I like a flannel or sponge in case of limited water etc for a wash down
Crocs - big in size and not my thing. I took running shoes in case I could go for a run, but of course I didn't. I posted them back to a friend and bought these - cool in a surfie sort of way and light as flip flops http://www.sanuk.com/
I have just bought the same tent to replace my North Face which is too big and not partic light - will be interested to see how it fares

For what it is worth here are my touring journals www.crazyguyonabike.com/julian


----------



## Moonlight (27 Jun 2008)

Hope it hasn't been said:

Spare spokes?
never needed them myself, but a broken spoke could be pretty distaterous if you're in the middle of nowhere. However, if you multitools include a Spoke Key then you can just make sure you tension in fine and should be fine.

Nice list BTFB.


----------



## Arch (27 Jun 2008)

Great list! I haven't camped for a couple of years and I've never toured and camped, but I'm almost inspired by it!


----------



## asterix (28 Jun 2008)

Clothes pegs! Has anyone mentioned Clothes Pegs? When I try to do without (forget) them, my stuff usually ends up on the ground when my back's turned.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Jul 2008)




----------



## pinkkaz (3 Jul 2008)

Have you started a blog, btfb? Are you going to. IMHO the preparations stage is one of the most interesting things to read about - I've learnt a lot!


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Jul 2008)

I could do I suppose...but I didnt think anybody would be interested in what I am doing...after all it's not like I'm of round th eworld or over th epoles or something....also I just dont know where i would find the time for a blog in between all my dunbass posts on cyclechat recently Lol!

...maybe I will...anyway where would I do such a thing? besides I wont be able to keep it up...erm...up to date I mean...on the actual tour as I wont be carrying a pc.


----------



## vernon (3 Jul 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I could do I suppose...but I didnt think anybody would be interested in what I am doing...after all it's not like I'm of round th eworld or over th epoles or something....also I just dont know where i would find the time for a blog in between all my dunbass posts on cyclechat recently Lol!
> 
> ...maybe I will...anyway where would I do such a thing? besides I wont be able to keep it up...erm...up to date I mean...on the actual tour as I wont be carrying a pc.



Update by email from your mobile phone.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Jul 2008)

> Update by email from your mobile phone



...erm...my phone is...well...prehistoric, it hink it has an e mail option somewhere but I can t drive it. I get it loaded with T mobile credits and if I use to many I use it as a clock for a while instead.


----------

